# LC9 Problems



## wildcat1 (Dec 20, 2010)

I went to the range with a guy and his new LC9 that he had just bought this weekend. It did not shoot a full mag without 2 or 3 hang fires. We tried several different types of ammo and same results. He is going to call Ruger in the morning. Any thought on what could be causeing the problem?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

wildcat1 said:


> I went to the range with a guy and his new LC9 that he had just bought this weekend. It did not shoot a full mag without 2 or 3 hang fires. We tried several different types of ammo and same results. He is going to call Ruger in the morning. Any thought on what could be causeing the problem?


a hangfire is ALWAYS an ammo issue not the gun..... a hangfire is a delay between firing pin impact and ignition of the primer. so in laymans terms, you pull the trigger and the bullet fires after a delay.

if this is what happened, its ammo

if this isnt what happened, you probably should describe what happened in detail.....


----------



## wildcat1 (Dec 20, 2010)

it looked like the firing pin did not hit the primer or even dent the primer


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

that is a failure to fire, a totally different animal and it could be anything from a broken firing pin to a hammer spring needing replaced 

or it could just need cleaning.... did he clean all the factory gunk from inside the firing pin channel ?


----------



## wildcat1 (Dec 20, 2010)

It looked clean to me I thought it might be a spring becasue it does not do it all the time


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

wildcat1 said:


> It looked clean to me I thought it might be a spring becasue it does not do it all the time


any and all of the above can cause intermittent failure to fire , INCLUDING a broken firing pin.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Did you clean it before you shot it if not looking clean and being clean arent the same thing. I would eliminate that first.

RCG


----------



## draak (May 28, 2011)

I had the exact same problem on my first time out with the LC9. Later on close inspection, I found there was a flake of some material partially blocking the firing pin hole. A good cleaning and a change of ammo cleared the problem. Close inspection, show the flakes were red in color and it was being picked up off of the primer of the ammo I was using. The primers where red. I switched over to Winchester ammo and now after almost 200 rounds, there has not been a recurrence of the problem.


----------



## wildcat1 (Dec 20, 2010)

thanks for the help I will let him know what you have said
thanks


----------

